# NYC squats / alternative housing suggestions



## Fretz (Dec 19, 2013)

Curious of imformation of the kind mentioned above , I think we all are quite familiar with the difficulty sometimes faced by those trying to squat here - im currently trying to figure out somewhere to be , and besides the ever looming "park" option i wanna know if anyone knows somewhere chill i can stay within the 5 burroughs , im not a drunk punk type so much , and can be fairly neat but a little shy at times , so help me out if u feel so inclined .


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 19, 2013)

you kinda just have to go out an dlook around. the lower east side and brooklyn have lots of squats but things are always changing


----------



## Fretz (Dec 20, 2013)

wildboy860 said:


> you kinda just have to go out an dlook around. the lower east side and brooklyn have lots of squats but things are always changing


 I understand , thanks for the input  i kinda figured that would ya gotta do


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah i wish i had specific info for ya. the past few times ive gone there i either slept on the streets or in port authority bus station wich is like 42nd st. uptown. you wont get fucked with for sleepin there all th ehomebums do, its just not quit at all!!!! all the squats ive had in nyc are rebuilt or gone now


----------



## L Intrepid (Dec 20, 2013)

Is it possible to stay at C-squat?


----------



## Fretz (Dec 21, 2013)

wildboy860 said:


> yeah i wish i had specific info for ya. the past few times ive gone there i either slept on the streets or in port authority bus station wich is like 42nd st. uptown. you wont get fucked with for sleepin there all th ehomebums do, its just not quit at all!!!! all the squats ive had in nyc are rebuilt or gone now


Port Authority eh ? sucks ur squats got destroyed / rebuilt just seems like thats how it is kinda with squats in the city from what i gather  im just gonna keep an eye out for places


----------

